# Whipray tiller conversion



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Not sure where to post this, so I will begin here.

I am going to convert my 2013 whipray classic tiller to a side console and will post pics along the way for those interested.

I am not a fiberglass guy or mechanic. I am posting pics that those guys are sending me along the way. 

First photo is of current unmodified skiff


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Under gunnel Rodholder on
starboard side removed!


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Template of new support bracket/rod holder being mocked up


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

This little baby is going to eventually be the cutout side console.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

another original tiller boat lost...


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

devrep said:


> another original tiller boat lost...


Yeah I know "it's my boat and I will do what I damned well please with it". BUT that rig is a classic, so clean and functional just the way it is. IF it was mine it would stay just the way it was designed and built. I guess I will never understand why someone would even think of doing something like this.

BTW seeing the colors makes me wish I had gone with a white hull and very light blue deck. So classy looking...


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I love the look of those flared out poling platform legs to accommodate the tiller arm. Are you replacing the platform also?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jeez...it's not like the guy is desecrating a religious shrine, he wants a side console and IMO....it's the perfect way to improve a cool little skiff.

You're gonna love the side console! Say goodbye to sore shoulders and a stiff back


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> Jeez...it's not like the guy is desecrating a religious shrine, he wants a side console and IMO....it's the perfect way to improve a cool little skiff.
> 
> You're gonna love the side console! Say goodbye to sore shoulders and a stiff back


That is the #1 reason why I don't have a tiller. I have shoulder, neck and back problems without one! Though I'd love to have one, just 10 years ago. I ain't that old, but did sports for over 12 years. That takes a toll.


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

I have run boats, and skiffs for over 30 years. Several were tiller models, including a glades skiff, so I have plenty of knowledge on tiller boats. For those questioning why I decided to go the conversion route, and change a classic tiller HB skiff....My original intent when I bought the skiff was to keep it a tiller. I am a physically fit person, however, after doing countless runs of 15-20 miles one way my, neck, shoulder, elbow back, hand, body, etc. were beat to crap. Also add a recent shoulder injury, and I have to do what I have to do. Also, there is a big difference between running a glades skiff w a 25 merc, and a whipray w a 50 4 stroke tiller, trust me. If I only had to go short distances, then I would not have considered this option. Also, When having multiple passengers, the ones next to me did not appreciate getting hit by the tiller extension either. So I decided to put the skiff on the market with the intent of avoiding the conversion route, and letting someone else enjoy this ORIGINAL TILLER SKIFF, but nobody was interested. So here I am today converting the skiff to THE WAY I WANT IT. This thread was put up with the intent to be helpful to others who are considering a conversion. I ask that others refrain from negative commentary.


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Console support bracket with rod holders is glassed


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Don't do it jk looking forward to seeing the modification but it is kinda sad seeing a tiller boat with a steering wheel. Whipray is my bucket list boat and will definitely be a tiller


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

I am keeping the platform the way it is.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I was always wondering how running a higher horsepower tiller for a long period would fatigue love your skiff like the classic top deck.


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I was always wondering how running a higher horsepower tiller for a long period would fatigue love your skiff like the classic top deck.


Thank you. This skiff is truly a work of art. The deck color really pops with the white hull. Higher HP tillers take a toll on the body. Also, take into account that the newer Whipray skiffs are heavier than the original ones. It all makes a difference.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Blasphemy


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

Valid personal reasons for changing, but....noooooooooooo


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2017)

commtrd said:


> Yeah I know "it's my boat and I will do what I damned well please with it". BUT that rig is a classic, so clean and functional just the way it is. IF it was mine it would stay just the way it was designed and built. I guess I will never understand why someone would even think of doing something like this.
> 
> BTW seeing the colors makes me wish I had gone with a white hull and very light blue deck. So classy looking...


The skiff was actually designed to be a tiller, center console or side console.

"I guess I will never understand why someone would even think of doing something like this."

The Whipray Classic was built beefier to support larger motors, so why wouldn't you want it to be a side console.
Resale Value
Aesthetics
Better for long runs
To irritate people like you.
I think you guys forget sometimes that this is a fishing tool.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Very nice, you are going to love the new layout! Keep the photos coming


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Had a tiller on the Micro and experienced the same complaints. Tiring on long runs and I was only running a 30. Switched to a side console on the Mosquito and absolutely love it. Opened up the cockpit, it's much more comfortable to run and doesn't detract from the look or purpose. It's a fishing skiff, not a museum piece. Didn't notice anyone stepping up with a purchase offer and from the pix it's shaping up to be a thoughtful addition. So enjoy the conversion and your "new" classic.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I run a waterman 18 with a 60 yamaha tiller. I look like a fiddler crab. One giant bicep


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

JKGLX said:


> I have run boats, and skiffs for over 30 years. Several were tiller models, including a glades skiff, so I have plenty of knowledge on tiller boats. For those questioning why I decided to go the conversion route, and change a classic tiller HB skiff....My original intent when I bought the skiff was to keep it a tiller. I am a physically fit person, however, after doing countless runs of 15-20 miles one way my, neck, shoulder, elbow back, hand, body, etc. were beat to crap. Also add a recent shoulder injury, and I have to do what I have to do. Also, there is a big difference between running a glades skiff w a 25 merc, and a whipray w a 50 4 stroke tiller, trust me. If I only had to go short distances, then I would not have considered this option. Also, When having multiple passengers, the ones next to me did not appreciate getting hit by the tiller extension either. So I decided to put the skiff on the market with the intent of avoiding the conversion route, and letting someone else enjoy this ORIGINAL TILLER SKIFF, but nobody was interested. So here I am today converting the skiff to THE WAY I WANT IT. This thread was put up with the intent to be helpful to others who are considering a conversion. I ask that others refrain from negative commentary.


Keep the conversion pics coming, amigo. Excited to see how it turns out!!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Does your skiff have a jack plate? I am on my third tiller skiff now with a 60 HP/Atlas plate and I can usually adjust the torque out. I ran a Waterman 18 w/70 HP no jack plate for nine years and in some water conditions it was a torque fight. That skiff now has an Atlas and the torque can be adjusted out. I will say I have had a few close calls in the tiller skiffs if my hand slips off while on plane. I am not a skiff driver just a fly fisher, so I love the open space of the tiller skiff.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I am curious as to how side consoles are when running standing that's where I think the tiller would shine. That's my preferred way to drive as I am vertically challenged and oyster bars just come out of nowhere when running shallow for some reason.


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

I do have a Jack Plate. I can relate to the tiller slipping out of my hand. It can be dangerous! As far as standing, I will be installing baystar hydraulic steering so I dont always have to hold on the steering wheel...in hopes that it helps with running and standing. I need to remember to clip myself into the engine kill switch! 


sjrobin said:


> Does your skiff have a jack plate? I am on my third tiller skiff now with a 60 HP/Atlas plate and I can usually adjust the torque out. I ran a Waterman 18 w/70 HP no jack plate for nine years and in some water conditions it was a torque fight. That skiff now has an Atlas and the torque can be adjusted out. I will say I have had a few close calls in the tiller skiffs if my hand slips off while on plane. I am not a skiff driver just a fly fisher, so I love the open space of the tiller skiff.


e


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

The throttle controls that I have selected, manufactured by Livorsi


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I am curious as to how side consoles are when running standing that's where I think the tiller would shine. That's my preferred way to drive as I am vertically challenged and oyster bars just come out of nowhere when running shallow for some reason.


The most open/functional layout for fishing is the tiller by far. I love the open space it provides


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Tiller skiffs are like dirt bikes and puppies. They are super fun to play with and the best part about them is you get to give them back to their owners when you're done. 

I like my steering wheels in the middle so I don't have to sit shoulder to shoulder with some stinky dude who's been standing on the front of my boat all day.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

just busting your chops but I do hate to see this. I have a waterman 16 with a 50hp tohatsu 2 stroke tiller and I'm 64 so it can't be too much of a pain. I did adjust my torque tab over to about 35 or 40 degrees and it took most of the torque off the tiller. good luck with your build and I'm sure it will be sweet.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

A word of advice on the Livorsi controls....._DON"T_ do it! I've been running boats of all sizes for the past 40 years. Single/Twin/Trips, Diesels & Outboards and the most confusing boat I ever ran was a skiff with the Livorsi dual controls.

Combine the non-existent draft of a skiff and the need to make small, fast changes around docks, ramps and onto trailers, the 2 arms make for some damn funny and not so funny panic attacks and brain fart moments. 

As cool as the Livorsi would look, you'll look weird coming into a dock with all your fenders hanging over the side!


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

I love tillers but I just converted my BTX tiller to a side console and am glad that I did. So much more comfortable for longer runs. We did make sure we fit it to me because I do like to stand at times while running.

For reference I also have a Custom Gheenoe LT25 tiller that I love but only use it for a small body of water that's motor limited to a 9.9. And the runs are usually <5 miles.

Beautiful skiff. Look forward to watching the progress.


----------



## risingtidecharters (Aug 20, 2012)

Either way, beautiful boat!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

coconutgroves said:


> That is the #1 reason why I don't have a tiller. I have shoulder, neck and back problems without one! Though I'd love to have one, just 10 years ago. I ain't that old, but did sports for over 12 years. That takes a toll.


I take the opposite approach. I'm 40 and I played D1 football in college and have had 8 knee surgeries and 2 herniated discs in my lower back (L4/L5 and L5/S1) and prefer to drive my boats while standing. Tillers have been great for this for me because running while standing is easier on my back and knees. My current boat is a CC but it's not a micro and I want a micro with a tiller which is why my Banana River project (Code Name: Glacier - for the pace at which work is proceeding) is going to be a tiller.

But to each his own, right?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

JKGLX said:


> Template of new support bracket/rod holder being mocked up
> View attachment 16671


What material is that? Penske?


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> What material is that? Penske?


The material for the support bracket is called coosa board


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Bracket and side console mocked up


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

JKGLX said:


> The material for the support bracket is called coosa board


Gotcha. I think Coosa board and Penske are pretty similar materials, aren't they?


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Gotcha. I think Coosa board and Penske are pretty similar materials, aren't they?


I don't know as I'm not the one doing th work on this project. I'm just providing the input on how I want the conversion to be done! The fiberglass guy is the one who knows more about the materials


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Gotcha. I think Coosa board and Penske are pretty similar materials, aren't they?


I'm 99% sure they don't make Penske anymore. Coosa and Penske are similar products, but Coosa is superior in my opinion.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

JKGLX said:


> Bracket and side console mocked up
> View attachment 16791


Looks good! Are they going to fill the gap or leave it like that? 

p.s. I'd have them trim the lip so it's the same length as the gunnel.


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes, the plan is to trim the lip. The gap between the gunnel will be filled.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Who's doing the work and what else do you have planned? Gonna look cool.


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Net 30 said:


> Who's doing the work and what else do you have planned? Gonna look cool.


Josh Stoner of Stoner Boatworks in Homestead, Fl. I'm going to keep the conversion simple. I will be adding a Suzuki smart guage, and moving my GPS forward. I want the skiff to stay simple. Also adding an aerator to the crustacean well


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Electronics and bracket removed from rear bulkhead, holes patched and painted


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Baystar hydraulic steering in process of being installed


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

as you can see on motor, the tiller has been removed


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Livorsi billet series controls in place!


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Edson steering wheel in process of being installed!


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Hope this isn't considered hijacking, but has anyone ever put the throttle controls on the inside part of the side console (so in this case the left side)? I'm considering converting my SM 1656 tiller to a side console, but when I'm solo I'd like to be able to sit/stand in the middle and still be able to control the throttle without getting too far from the centerline. I'd imagine you'd have to build a little chase/conduit for the throttle cables to run across the console to the gunnel (which I know is supposed to be gunwale, but I choose to use the more common phonetic spelling to avoid the potential for over-correction).


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

^^ wouldn't be pretty lol


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Battfisher said:


> Hope this isn't considered hijacking, but has anyone ever put the throttle controls on the inside part of the side console (so in this case the left side)? I'm considering converting my SM 1656 tiller to a side console, but when I'm solo I'd like to be able to sit/stand in the middle and still be able to control the throttle without getting too far from the centerline. I'd imagine you'd have to build a little chase/conduit for the throttle cables to run across the console to the gunnel (which I know is supposed to be gunwale, but I choose to use the more common phonetic spelling to avoid the potential for over-correction).


In that case, I would go with the SaltMarsh Tube Console.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

JKGLX,

It’s looking good. Nice!


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm waiting on one more quote for my conversion and can't decide who I want to do it lol


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Suzuki Smart gauge installed


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Vmarine/Jorge Martinez bonefish insert in silver for Edson steering knob


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Key and kill switch installed on bulkhead. Ran into a snag with a part for hydraulic steering. Hope to have that resolved this week.


----------



## Villages Redfishes (Sep 14, 2015)

JKGLX said:


> View attachment 17338


I like the way the project is shaping up. I talked to the HB folks at the Tampa show this past weekend. I’m torn between a tiller or side console. Wish I could afford both.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

While I'm personally not a fan of the side console from a functional/comfort perspective this conversion looks great and is definitely top-notch work.


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Conversion finally done. We were waiting on a motor part related to hydraulic steering


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Look under side console. There is no wiring or hardware in view. Its clean!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

very nice job and a beautiful skiff.


----------



## Villages Redfishes (Sep 14, 2015)

devrep said:


> very nice job and a beautiful skiff.


Looks like all the work and frustration was worth it. I have decided to have HB build me a side console this winter. Keep us posted after you fish her a few times.


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Thank you! I will be fishing her this weekend. Will post updates and pics on the water


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Was it difficult to make the bend with the shift and throttle cables were they came through? Any pics?


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

It looked like the bend in the cables was not difficult to make


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Pic of the cables.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

JKGLX said:


> View attachment 18158
> Pic of the cables.


Are you planning on putting a cover on that?


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

CodyW said:


> Are you planning on putting a cover on that?


Yes. I need to get creative and make a cover. Going to try and use carpet


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

How are you liking the smart gauge? I'm putting a Simrad IS35 on my boat which I believe is the same thing.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Looks awesome, but I do have one suggestion. I would fair/paint the side console gap, because that 5200/4200 isn't going to look pretty for long. It would probably cost $300-400 to do, but it would look a lot cleaner.


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

jhreels said:


> How are you liking the smart gauge? I'm putting a Simrad IS35 on my boat which I believe is the same thing.


A kit was ordered from Suzuki to connect the Gauge. Included were power cable, male and female terminator, NMEA T cable, and and an interface cable were used


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

JKGLX said:


> Yes. I need to get creative and make a cover. Going to try and use carpet


Agreed, You got the whole boat looking clean and that part would dive me nuts. Could use plexiglass and paint the back side and bolt it the control box and use braided sleeving for the cables.


----------

